# Summermeeting of the German Orchid Society



## ORG (Jul 5, 2009)

This year the summermeeting of the German Orchid Society was in the nursery of Giselher Cramer in Strub near Berchtesgaden

Here some nice orchids which I could see there

*Rossioglossum  Rawdon Jester 'Strub'*
_grande _ X _williamsonianum _







*Promenea  Meadow Gold 'Strub'*
Limelight x _xanthina _






*Paphiopedilum  not registred 'L'Amazone'*
Armeni White X _vietnamense _






*Paphiopedilum  Cams Cloud L'Amazone*
_emersonii _ X _bellatulum _






*Paphiopedilum  David Ott*
_rothschildianum _ X _supardii _











*Paphiopedilum  Florida Panhandle 'Wössen' *
Macabre X Knock Knock






*Paphiopedilum gigantifolium 'Kopf'*











*Paphiopedilum gigantifolium 'Wössen'*











best greetings, perhaps later more pictures

Olaf


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice shots, I love the gigantifolium!!


----------



## raymond (Jul 5, 2009)

wow very nice


----------



## Emmanuel (Jul 5, 2009)

Love Gigant too! My favorite!
Nice to see two kinds ; one red and the other pink...


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 5, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Pretty nice variety! Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## paphioland (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice thanks Olaf!!!! gigantifolium is a very special!!!! Were the ' l'Amazone' plants from Gerard Schmidt? Jean


----------



## ORG (Jul 5, 2009)

Dear JeanLux,
M. Schmidt was also there

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jul 5, 2009)

And here some pictures more

_*Paphiopedilum godefroyae*_ 






*Paphiopedilum godefroyae forma album*
shown as *Paph. leucochilum forma album*






*Paphiopedilum hookerae var. volonteanum*






*Paphiopedilum  Magic Lantern "L'Amazone"*
_micranthum _ X _delenatii_






*Paphiopedilum  Perle de Rosée "L'Amazone"*
Via Exacto X _liemianum_






*Paphiopedilum tigrinum*






*Paphiopedilum  William Ambler*
_wilhelminae _ X _rothschildianum_






and one of the nicest, also when it was a little bit damaged by the transport.

*Paphiopedilum thaianum*






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hera (Jul 5, 2009)

Cam's Cloud looks like it snuck some besseae in there(pointed pouch). Just kidding... Nice , enviable group of plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice curly petals on the gigantifolium hybrids!!! All of them are fantastic!!!


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonderful plants, Olaf! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanx for sharing. Ummmm, Cam's Cloud and thaianum! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2009)

Now that I've wiped the drool from my lips.......


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2009)

Love the gigantifolium!!! Mine has a way to go....6-7 years maybe I will see flowers.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2009)

Fantastic PICs Olaf! Love the gigs and the thianaum with the green base stami w/yellow center is very interesting. The godefroyaes are outstanding as well!


----------



## Delego (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these, the gigantifoliums are very nice and different that I have seen thus far. The thianum is the very first picture I have seen as well.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 9, 2009)

I like especially amongst all these beautiful flowers P. godefroyae and godefroyae f. album. Also P. gigantifolium is very special. 

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## CodPaph (Jul 10, 2009)

very very nice, great photos


----------

